# MTV News



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

MTV interviews Obama.
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1696366/barack-obama-sway-calloway-interview.jhtml

But that's not the point of this topic. The point is that a Music Television Station is interviewing the President instead of playing Music (like it used to).
Just look at how much MTV has fallen.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

I moved this to GOTC but I'd suggest someone merge this with the Romney vs. Obama thread since it's relevant to the current discussion there.


----------



## emigre (Nov 20, 2012)

Good to see MTV are making politics more accessible to a demographic who normally wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Good to see MTV are making politics more accessible to a demographic who normally wouldn't give a shit.


 
I think we've already established that. People don't care if Patriot Act I and II are passed even is 'fity cent' put it in a song and played it on MTV. So why mix and match?
Let MTV handdle music and let BBC handdle news. But no we want to expand our portfolio.
All we need now is a new wave. Radio Killed the Video Star.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2012)

Does ANYONE remember when MTV showed music videos? Anyone?


----------



## nando (Nov 20, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Does ANYONE remember when MTV showed music videos? Anyone?


 

reality tv killed the music video star.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2012)

MTV announced a long time ago that they weren't going to air Music Videos anymore and focus more on Reality Television.

Anyway, this doesn't deserve its own thread.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Anyway, this doesn't deserve its own thread.


 
I just wanted everyone to take a moment and appreciate how much MTV has fallen.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> I just wanted everyone to take a moment and appreciate how much MTV has fallen.


 
No one cares. MTV was always shit.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Not _always_.
You could say that the begining of the end was Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## exangel (Nov 20, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Does ANYONE remember when MTV showed music videos? Anyone?


I feel sad and old. Because I do. I remember Breakthrough Videos, the yearly Top 100 Videos of All Time countdowns (which they actually played all the way through! Then it was Top 50, then they moved em entirely to other channels, I most recently saw such a countdown on VH1 and they only played clips of the videos themselves..)
I even remember 120 Minutes debuting "Track #1" (Host Matt Pinfield wasn't allowed at the time by MTV's censors to say Stinkfist) from Aenima by Tool. I remember the Butthole Surfers being guests after making a splash with their song "Pepper" and that they got a track on the Romeo + Juliet soundtrack.

Then Britney Spears, Backstreet Boys, NSYNC, Christina Aguilera, and Limp Bizkit happened.. (I'm not really a hater.. I like some of Britney, Christina, and even a Bizkit song..)

Suddenly New Kids on the Block didn't seem so bad after all, since they didn't manage to tank youth pop culture. Alternative Rock being the dominant scene on MTV was a golden age we'll never get back.

Edit: I blame Carson Daly


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> I think we've already established that. People don't care if Patriot Act I and II are passed even is 'fity cent' put it in a song and played it on MTV. So why mix and match?
> Let MTV handdle music and let BBC handdle news. But no we want to expand our portfolio.
> All we need now is a new wave. Radio Killed the Video Star.


 
>Let BBC handle news.

It's America. We get BBC America which shows World News now and then but I spend most of my time watching Star Trek TNG on that channel.

EDIT: And let's face it, BBC America is only useful for two things: British Top Gear and Doctor Who.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 21, 2012)

You seem to live in a world where MTV is a nationally regarded institution capable of being besmirched and tarnished.

Must be nice.


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You seem to live in a world where MTV is a nationally regarded institution capable of being besmirched and tarnished.
> 
> Must be nice.


 
Are you an Apple fanboy Gahars? 'Cos you guys always have compatibility issues with other vendors and you definately don't work with Flash.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> Are you an Apple fanboy Gahars? 'Cos you guys always have compatibility issues with other vendors and you definately don't work with Flash.


Actually, all android devices are incompatible with flash about 4.0. Also, Apple computers work fine with flash. Its just iPhones and iPod Touch. Which as I pointed out above, is an invalid argument.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> Are you an Apple fanboy Gahars? 'Cos you guys always have compatibility issues with other vendors and you definately don't work with Flash.


 
Gahars runs Windows 7, has a Xbox, and has an Android phone (citation needed).


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

You guys crack me up.

...in other news MTV sends their special reporter in Mexico to investigate the drug cartel situation there.
And if you'd like to see the latest music videos please tune in to CNN later.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> Let MTV handdle music and let BBC handdle the _*pedophilia*_.


 
Fixed that for you...  (though I left "handdle" misspelled  )


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

So it seems that no one does what their job description title says.


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Fixed that for you... (though I left "handdle" misspelled  )


 
The BBC weren't handling anything. It was Jimmy Saville who was doing all the handling.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> The BBC weren't handling anything. It was Jimmy Saville who was doing all the handling.


lol, so no one at the BBC knew anyhing about it?  The BBC didn't replace a special regarding the allegations and investigation with a special praising the man?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 21, 2012)

BBC is full of bullshit. They knew while he was still alive.


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> lol, so no one at the BBC knew anyhing about it? The BBC didn't replace a special regarding the allegations and investigation with a special praising the man?


 
It was a joke regarding groping i.e. Jimmy was doing all the handling.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> It was a joke regarding groping i.e. Jimmy was doing all the handling.


twindling pinkies is never funny.


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> twindling pinkies is never funny.


 
Oh the response I have in my head to that. Even I think its rather distasteful.


----------



## dickfour (Nov 21, 2012)

MTV ratings are down 30% hmmmm I winder why?


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2012)

dickfour said:


> MTV ratings are down 30% hmmmm I winder why?


 
Because teh wind hasn't been blowing in their direction?


----------



## dickfour (Nov 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> Because teh wind hasn't been blowing in their direction?


Because their news and programing sucks balls.


----------

